# Advice needed please, am so scared



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

Hello all,
I had my second FET on the 2nd July, my first beta test was on Friday and my levels were 26.1 these were repeated yesterday (Sunday) and they'd gone down by 1 to 25.1. I have another blood test booked tomorrow. I am so scared that this is it for us and I'm losing my precious Frostie, I  don't know what to think or feel at the moment so any help or advice will be most appreciated, 
Thank you x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

So sorry, these early days are the worst.  There is nothing you can do to change the results, all you can do is try and stay relaxed (easier said I know), rest and look after yourself.  Let us know how you get on and fingers crossed.  Sending hugs    

Turia x


----------



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you For your kind words Turia, how did you find the strength to carry on? As I feel such a failure at the moment and don't know how I'm going to find the strength to Get through this. Have never felt so low as I'm feeling at this moment, my hope is dwindling fast for a positive result tomorrow.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Abacanto
Thinking of you today  

I don't know if it was strength to carry on or simply not wanting to give up.  As long as I kept trying there was hope, and it was only the hope that kept me going.  I've had an early loss myself and it is so cruel after all we have gone through just to get our BFP. 

Turia x


----------



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

Hello Turia, have just had it confirmed, it was a chemical pregnancy, we are heartbroken at the moment and waiting to hear from our clinic on what we do next. I read your diary last night, you have had an unbelievably hard journey yourself but you never gave up, I hope I gain enough strength and fight to do the same, you are an inspiration to me thank you x


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Abacanto - I found the diary a good way of managing emotions!

I'm so sorry for your news.  As said, it is so cruel to finally get that bfp only to lose it again so soon    You say that this is your second attempt?  Did you do anything different from your first try that may have helped make it work?

Turia x


----------



## Abacanto21 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you Turia,
I had immunology tests after my first transfer which was a bfn! They found a couple of results slightly out but nothing major. For the second medicated protocol the extras I took were 1 daily steroid, 1 daily vitamin D3 tablet as they found out I was deficient. I also took Estrogen as a pessary this time plus Estrogen patches and I had an intralipid iv a couple of days before transfer. My lining built up to 8.8 and had tri lines. I don't know what else to throw at it I really don't or what else I can do. Any advice would be most appreciated,thank you xxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Abacanto21 -I am so sorry to know your story, stay positive and don't give up. Sending warm hugs xx


----------

